# Schwarzer Heilbutt 175kg?!?!



## Sylverpasi (5. Juli 2007)

Hab heute die Info erhalten, dass vor Island oder wo weiß ich ein 175 kg schwerer Heli gelandet wurde. Maße um die 2,50m.... Weiß da jemand was  genaueres? Würde mich über ne konkrete Info freuen....!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzer Heilbutt 175kg?!?!*

ich denke mal, da wissen einige genaueres. der fisch wurde hier lang und breit ausgewalzt (soll aber schon vorher flach gewesen sein), sogar bewegte bilder von der landung gibt es, benutz mal die suchfunktion.

hier ein thread zu dem fisch (nicht der einzige).

uebrigens handelt es sich natuelich nicht um einen schwarzen heilbutt, der wird niemals auch nur annæhernd so gross. es ist natuerlich ein atlantischer heilbutt.


----------



## Pete (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzer Heilbutt 175kg?!?!*

filmstream gibts nicht mehr ...is nicht mehr aktuell...bilder gibts nur die von der page von angelreisen hh...pasi...is im plattfisch-forum ausgerollt worden...


----------



## ThomasL (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzer Heilbutt 175kg?!?!*

da das Thema schon genügend ausgerollt wurde und es, da es in Island war, nicht ins Angeln weltweit Unterforum gehört, wird dieser Thread geschlossen|closed:


----------

